# Azomite for Trace Minerals, etc



## stonedwoodsman (May 17, 2013)

Hi Group,

      I've been reading about Trace Elements &Minerals, for our plants.
Do you use 'Azomite' to supply trace elements/minerals to YOUR plants?
  What OTHER sources could be used to supply these?

'Been busy all week long, mixing/blending my 'outdoor cake-mix' of Potting Soil.
  I'm getting a good upper body workout, lugging 40+Lb bags of topsoil, potting soil, dehydrated manure & humus, peat moss, two giant wheelbarrow loads of Ph balanced rich garden-soil/loam (filled with worms, that I am saving).
  Soon will be blending in (per pot/container) all of the following: 
Perlite, vermiculite, green sand, blood meal, bone meal, cottonseed meal, kelp meal, bat guano, worm castings, lime, tiny splash of epsom salt, Milorganite, and Bio Tone 's Mycorrhizal microbes.
     Perhaps I'll start 'grinding up the kitchen sink' also?  :hubba: 

Hey- couldn't I even add a little 'clean' charcoal to the mix for carbon???
  I used to add some of my wood stove ashes, but I believe it changes the Ph too much(??)

Have fun out there, Boy's & Girl's "Playing in the Dirt"!

Enjoy the Day!

StonedWoodsman    :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2013)

I use Azomite.  It is an ingredient in NV's super soil.  A lot of the ingredients you listed are ingredients in NV's super soil.  Have you checked out his recipe?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 17, 2013)

azomite, greensand, and zeolite.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 17, 2013)

Na Nu Na Nu

Mork from Ork 

I gets yur native 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2013)

I used some today making dirt.


----------

